# First Ratties :)



## Rubythedog (Mar 5, 2012)

Sorry no pics yet will upload some from my phone soon. 

Yesterday I got three ratlets from [email protected](I've named them Raiden((Thunder and Lightening in japanese))Septimus and Bumble but at least one needs changing) I left them overnight and have started bonding today. Two of them are happy to burrow around in my dressing gown infact its harder getting them back in the cage than out of it! But the other little guy is more nervous and squeaks at being touched. I tried forced socialisation but he managed to get back in to the cage. I'm going to take it more slowly with him but any ideas of what to do next? 

And also I'm 99 percent sure that one of the "boys" is a doe.  She doesn't have any boy bits and her parts are close together...I managed to get a quick flash of Bumble and at a glance looks like a girl but I'm going to double check. Now as for Septimus it will be very hard to flip him over so in the evening when they are more active hopefully he will do some climbing in front of me...

If one or more are bucks then I don't know what I'll do...I love them all already I don't think I would ever forgive myself if I gave them back would [email protected] have to give me a spare cage as it is their fault?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I would like to say this is unusual from [email protected] rats but it isnt, unsocialised, miss sexed and timid. As youve got them already Im just going to say congratulations on your babies and Im glad at least 3 have gone somewhere that they are loved. If you have one female and two males there is a high chance that the girl is pregnant, they come into season every three days I think. Girls have nipples and boys dont so that (apart from the obvious boy bits) is the easiest way to tell the sexes apart. Would you have the space etc to keep more than one cage, I think that they will most likely just offer to take her back and who knows where she will end up then. Although I have heard of them giving a cage to a pregnant animal when they have mis sexed it, I thought a girl that I got from their adoption section was pregnant though and they were less than helpful that time. If you do decide to keep her and she isnt pregnant then you will need to either neuter her or the boys and keep them together or get a female friend for her and keep two groups. Good luck however it goes. As far as bonding goes though I always pop the timid ones in my hoody, zip it up and let them get to know me that way with some added treats to make the interaction more pleasant to a ratty brain.


----------



## Rubythedog (Mar 5, 2012)

thedogsmother said:


> I would like to say this is unusual from [email protected] rats but it isnt, unsocialised, miss sexed and timid. As youve got them already Im just going to say congratulations on your babies and Im glad at least 3 have gone somewhere that they are loved. If you have one female and two males there is a high chance that the girl is pregnant, they come into season every three days I think. Girls have nipples and boys dont so that (apart from the obvious boy bits) is the easiest way to tell the sexes apart. Would you have the space etc to keep more than one cage, I think that they will most likely just offer to take her back and who knows where she will end up then. Although I have heard of them giving a cage to a pregnant animal when they have mis sexed it, I thought a girl that I got from their adoption section was pregnant though and they were less than helpful that time. If you do decide to keep her and she isnt pregnant then you will need to either neuter her or the boys and keep them together or get a female friend for her and keep two groups. Good luck however it goes. As far as bonding goes though I always pop the timid ones in my hoody, zip it up and let them get to know me that way with some added treats to make the interaction more pleasant to a ratty brain.


Thanks they claimed that they only came in on Wednesday and that's why they were skittish but I doubt that they would have socialised them anyway. I definatly don't want to give any of them back incase they get bought singally and aren't looked after etc so if they are diffrent sexes hopefully my mum will let me keep two groups and hopefully [email protected] will give me a extra cage... Will try again with Sept now although none of them are very interested in treats at the moment.


----------



## Claireglynn (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi,

I got 2 'boys' from [email protected], they were only about 6-8 weeks old max and they were sexed by 3 different staff members at [email protected] and all 3 said they were boys.
Turned out they were girls, went back in to [email protected] to tell them and spoke to the assistant manager who said i could either return them for a refund or exchange or keep them. I said to him they are not an item of clothing.
Thankfully i had 2 girls and hadnt introduced them to a group of boys.

It has tought me to never take [email protected]'s word for there sex and i now always sex them myself.

I have kept boys for 14 years and this is the reason i now have girls, however i wouldnt swop them for the world.


----------



## Rubythedog (Mar 5, 2012)

Some pics, don't have many of Raiden because she's spent all of today in the sputnik asleep. Bumbles with her now. Poor sept is on his/her own. Bumble's socialisation is going well she loves my dressing gown the only problem is I have to take it off to even get her out of it!


----------



## Rubythedog (Mar 5, 2012)

More photos
So Sept buck or doe?


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

awww there very cute love there little faces lol i dont really trust the workers at [email protected] im sure there not all bad and there alot of staff that know what there talking about its just we all hear the bad parts of the staff. i bought my hamster from the adoption bit and to sex mine the woman stuck her key in and turned him upside down when he was sleeping and woundered why he screamed! hes know a lovly tame little guy but he was also was housed with another hamster and he was fully grown! i wish you luck with the ratties


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

It looks like sept is a girl but it's difficult to say for sure as the bars are in the way.
So did u originally go in for 3 boys then but come away with all being girls?

Wet septs tummy and u should see nipples I think they have 6 or 8 altogether.

So there's no huge dangly balls then?:blushing:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

There lovely by the way.
The dark girl with the blaze Mark on her head is a roan meaning she will fade in colour and go almost White.


----------



## Rubythedog (Mar 5, 2012)

blade100 said:


> There lovely by the way.
> The dark girl with the blaze Mark on her head is a roan meaning she will fade in colour and go almost White.


Yep the "rat expert" of the branch was all "their boys." 
This morn "Raiden(going to have to change name)" was climbing and looked suspiciously like a girl. After she was in my dressing gown for a bit I checked and no balls and close together parts... A little bit ago I checked Bumble who also had close together parts and no balls...and with Sept he won't hold still long enough but as far as I can see no balls. Will try wetting tommorow to be on the safe side. Stupid [email protected]

Thanks they are lovely  Bumbles a roan too I think...what's Sept? He/she is mainly black but there is a bit of white on his/her belly.

Bumble is now in the sputnik in a mini ratty pile with Raiden poor sept is all on his/her own


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

You have a Berkshire.

If I were u I'd get sept out now and just check him/her over.
It will be upsetting for him/her being on it's own especially if she is a girl and could be with company.
Ask you mum if while you hold her get her to wet her tummy with a flannel or bit of kitchen towel make it real wet and then the nipples will be down each side.
Or just check her lady parts against your other girls.
Really though if she was a boy you would know straight away.


----------



## Rubythedog (Mar 5, 2012)

blade100 said:


> You have a Berkshire.
> 
> If I were u I'd get sept out now and just check him/her over.
> It will be upsetting for him/her being on it's own especially if she is a girl and could be with company.
> ...


She's in the same cage she just hasn't realised the sputnik exists yet that or she's being antisocial...I' m pretty sure she's a girl but I'll ask my mum to do it now then.


----------



## Claireglynn (Dec 9, 2011)

Sorry but would say that last pic is a girl.

I found this site helpful when i first tried sexing mine:
Sexing Rats


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Awww they are really cute RTD. I think if they all look the same I'd be inclined to think they were all the same because unlike hamsters/ gerbils/ rabbits, the differences ( like male chinese hamsters) are pretty obvious, even to an untrained eye. Whenever I have seen rats in a pet store its easy to see straight away the males from the females. The [email protected] stores I use are very good at getting the sexes right, I always check myself after them as well, and every time they've told me what it is, theyve been right. A rat is so obvious, I would be very surprized if pet store staff miss-sexed them


----------



## Rubythedog (Mar 5, 2012)

colliewobble said:


> Awww they are really cute RTD. I think if they all look the same I'd be inclined to think they were all the same because unlike hamsters/ gerbils/ rabbits, the differences ( like male chinese hamsters) are pretty obvious, even to an untrained eye. Whenever I have seen rats in a pet store its easy to see straight away the males from the females. The [email protected] stores I use are very good at getting the sexes right, I always check myself after them as well, and every time they've told me what it is, theyve been right. A rat is so obvious, I would be very surprized if pet store staff miss-sexed them


Yeah the other two were easy...Some rat expert she is! 
I feel really sorry for Sept the poor thing is huddled all alone I don't know if she hasn't figured out that their in there or not. He is shivering and I put some bedding over him...should I try and put him in the sputnik with the otehrs? he hates being picked up


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Yeh after you've made certain she is a she pop her up in the Sputnik with the others.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I also think you should ring pets at home and tell them that the so called rat expert wrongly sexed the rats u bought and there not boys but girls! I asked to spk to the manager.


----------



## Rubythedog (Mar 5, 2012)

blade100 said:


> I also think you should ring pets at home and tell them that the so called rat expert wrongly sexed the rats u bought and there not boys but girls! I asked to spk to the manager.


I will do tommorow  Popped her in the sputnik just now she squeaked whens he was picked up b ut seems okay now


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Aww she just needs plenty of handling that's all.
Tomorrow when you get them all out just pop her down your top. And offer lots of yummy treats so she knows your not going to hurt her. Just handle her lots in your arms and hold her in your hands to she gets used to them.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

tey are beautiful. Hope you get everything sorted


----------



## Rubythedog (Mar 5, 2012)

Got everything ready for free range and there more interested in lying on top of each other  Will just wait til they have had their lie in


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

awww tired ratties 
give sept a good check over in the private parts department today


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

i got my first rats from [email protected] last month (not my first rats but my first rats from the shop). i checked the sexes whilst they were in the cage. i also asked the staff. and as soon as i got into the car i checked myself. they were defo all boys. even from 6 weeks you can tell if they are boys or not.


----------



## Rubythedog (Mar 5, 2012)

Well I freeranged them today...for a few minutes. 
Sept and Raid just snuggled together in the middle and Bumble kindly pointed out a place I had over looked in my rat proofing. So I had to catch Bumbley and put them back in. Tommootow im going to have another try at rat proofing and free range htem again. Howevver I am worried about Sept. I haven't been able to handle him yet so do i wait til tommorow? Or drag her out of the sputnik and try to give her a cuddle? (the little devil Bumble is yumming her rat mix up at the moment Amy )


----------



## Rubythedog (Mar 5, 2012)

lol Bumble thinks she's a acrobat...and i've noticed rats are much better at climbing down than rats. They just kind of slide down and fall the rest of the way


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Aww glad they like my rat mix.

Where did you free range them? Lol

Get sept out now because the longer you leave it hun the more scared he'll be.
Plus you really need to check to see if he is a she.
If he squirms or squeaks just hold him close to you.
And stroke his head gently.
I think one to one is needed for him and the other two won't mind as they have each other for company. Do this everyday for an hour. Just sit with him on the sofa while watching tv.
He'll soon come around xx


----------



## Rubythedog (Mar 5, 2012)

blade100 said:


> Aww glad they like my rat mix.
> 
> Where did you free range them? Lol
> 
> ...


Had a cuddle with her. It was amazing when she was on my shoulder she was like another ratty altogether! She loved huddlign in my hair investigating my glasses etc but then she wanted to explore when th eroom was un rat proofed so i had to pick her up andput her back. She hates being picked up and is veery nervous inside the cage but loves sitting on shoulders...any tips fpr reducing her nervousness inside the cage? I feel like i've made a break through though


----------



## Rubythedog (Mar 5, 2012)

also she was vibrating a lot so i think shes on heat...never heard of a boy on heat so she must be a girl lol


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

That is great news.
Yes girls vibrate when in heat.

Just gently Stroke her whilst she's in the cage offer her treats so she knows your not going to hurt her.

I have two rats that don't like to be picked up, they squirm a lot but like sitting on shoulders. The Rest of them are fine though. Some rats are just like that though. But don't give up yet. Just keep doing what your doing hun.


----------



## Rubythedog (Mar 5, 2012)

Just ahd a cuddle with Raiden(first time I've seen her since Sun!) and shes awfully skinny. I saw her eating some mix though so she isn't starving her self. When we first got her she seemed pudgy. She has built a nest in the Sputnik but I peeked in and no eepers luckily. Bumble and Sept have been using the hammocks and tommorow when I clean them out I'll put in hte new Fuzzbutt stuff I got at the london pet show today. So should I be worried about Raidens weight?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Have you checked her teeth? Drastic weight loss obviously isnt a good sign so you might need to pop her to the vets to have her checked out.


----------



## DumboRatLove (Mar 6, 2012)

well, behavior could b a clue. i have heard that males usually like to cuddle and be handled, but she/he sounds (and looks) like a girl to me. [email protected] are right loonsut: when it comes to sexing. i can sex fish better than them.


----------



## Rubythedog (Mar 5, 2012)

thedogsmother said:


> Have you checked her teeth? Drastic weight loss obviously isnt a good sign so you might need to pop her to the vets to have her checked out.


Yeah if she doesn't put on weight soon. What should teeth look like?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Rubythedog said:


> Yeah if she doesn't put on weight soon. What should teeth look like?


I was just wondering if they might be overgrown making it harder for her to eat. I'll just get a pic of one of my rats teeth to compare.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Are you feeding them protien foods such as chicken,eggs and fish?
They need this till 12 weeks for 2 times a week poss 3. 

Are the others ok with there weight?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Please ignore my previous offer of help, I am no longer able to provide pictures of a rats teeth, rats are as Ive found out far too bloody wriggly to hold with one hand, pull back their lips and take a picture with the other hand, I got some pics but I dont think they are going to be much help :lol:


























And this one is the closest I actually got to showing his teeth but it isnt going to be helpful 










And that belive it or not is my oldest, soppiest rat (Flash) who should have been the easiest to photograph, what hope do I have with one of the crazies


----------



## Rubythedog (Mar 5, 2012)

blade100 said:


> Are you feeding them protien foods such as chicken,eggs and fish?
> They need this till 12 weeks for 2 times a week poss 3.
> 
> Are the others ok with there weight?


Yeah but i'll give them some extra jsut incase. The others seem fine with regards to weight I'll upload some pics of her soon. 
(and TDM lol they are very wriggly aren't they!)


----------



## Rubythedog (Mar 5, 2012)

Just remembered something about her teeth, shes the only one who nips. It's mroe of a tastaer nip so i go eeee or ow to show it hurt does that mean that her teeth are ok or the opposite? Or nothing?


----------



## Rubythedog (Mar 5, 2012)

(sorry I resized them but Photobucket's messed up...)


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

She does look little but then again I have big boys one at 900g so she will look small to me lol.
Well how old is she?
Also can you feel her spine really easily? Do her hips stick out.
To me looking at the pics she just looks a small framed rat. 

One of my boys is only 525g and he looks tiny to me.

Try weighing her keeping records each week that way you'll know for def.

Btw I had that bunker it's the one that slows down chewing isn't it?
I didn't realise just how big it was and my boys chewed loads of holes through it. They don't like it much compared to the smaller fuzz butt cubes. Little terrors. Lol.


----------



## Rubythedog (Mar 5, 2012)

blade100 said:


> She does look little but then again I have big boys one at 900g so she will look small to me lol.
> Well how old is she?
> Also can you feel her spine really easily? Do her hips stick out.
> To me looking at the pics she just looks a small framed rat.
> ...


Well [email protected] said she is 8 weeks and that's all I have to go off, I'll try and make she's getting as much as the others cuz Bumble and Sept seem to be eating the treats.

Yeah it took ages to fit into the cage, they haven't even seen it yet though, got it yesterday at the london show


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Yes rachel said she was going to be there with her fuzz butt gear.

You may want to add more bits in the middle of the cage to break any falls Hun. Mind you babies are so agile.

Yes just make sure she gets to eat some of the yummys first.
Pets at home wouldn't have a clue I think they just say 8 weeks to cover there backs.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

My girls were skinny when I got them at 8 weeks, they're now 15 weeks old and have only started filling out in the last 2 weeks or so, so maybe she just needs time. Also mine were skittish and weren't mad on being held when I got them, they would squeak when I tried to pick them up, but I just picked them up whether they squeaked or not, as I didn't want them to think if they squealed they'd be freed, and now they're fine with being held and caught. They will come, they just need a bit of time and patience.


----------

